# Pictures of Emmy Leaving for her new home.



## Gini (Sep 16, 2008)

Taking care of Emmy was an quite an experience.




She has the most amazing will to live, like I have never seen before. All the things she has gone thru in her little life she should not still be with us! This is going to be an amazing home for this little one. I will take some pictures when they come to pick her up and then post them for all to see. EMMY WILL BE ON HER WAY HOME TODAY!!! I absolutely know for sure all the prayers and good thoughts for our Emmy helped immensly. Thank you all!! Debs and MA thank you!! A special thank you to the CMHR board for approving the medical for this wonderful Emmy!

Rescues like Emmy and her problems don't usually turn out this well. This has been an extremely expensive medical care and we will be starting the auction between the 15th and 20th of October. Any and all donations and contributions will be appreciated. This is what the rescue is all about.

Every $ counts in helping CMHR help these horses. Please go look at our website and see the horses that we still have looking for homes. Possibly you could open your barn or shed to one of them. Due to the high medical on Emmy any and all contributions will help. You can contribute thru PayPal by sending to *[email protected]* or if you have something that you would like to donate for our auction next month. Please send to:

*CMHR % Gini Acton*

16340 N Coronado View RD

Tucson, AZ 85739.

We still have other items from past donations that will be listed so lets see if we can't make this the best auction ever!! While you are looking "Please" remember Emmy and the other horses. The only way CMHR can continue helping these guys is thru the help of all of you.

*We are a 501c3 so all donations are deductable on your income tax returns for this year.*

Emmys eye today before she left.






I remember you.






Going down!






You do give good scratches!!






Just one more nibble...






Loaded and ready to leave.






On my way!






Emmy say's bye to all and* thank you *for helping her!!!


----------



## rockin r (Sep 16, 2008)

Awwww. It is always sad to see them go, but great to know they will go to a wonderful home!!! Happy Trails Emmy!!!!


----------



## Casnos Minis (Sep 16, 2008)

That is wonderful. I'm so glad she found the perfect home. I truely believe she lived for this home.

Christy


----------



## Basketmiss (Sep 18, 2008)

Tears coming to my eyes watching Emmy love on you and go to her new home..

Good luck and lots of love Emmy...


----------



## ~Dan (Sep 19, 2008)

*aww, a bittersweet moment



*


----------



## chris06 (Sep 24, 2008)

Great to hear that Emmy found a perfect home!!!!


----------

